#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос о правильности рассуждений

## Николай Булев

Здравствуйте. Извините, пожалуйста, не могли бы вы ответить, насколько справедливы и правильны нижеследующие рассуждения и к какой из философских школ буддизма их можно отнести:



> В Дхамма нияма сутте Будда провозглашает три характеристики существования: непостоянство, страдательность и безличность. Говорится также о существовании десяти пут, ведущих к скитаниям в сансаре: воззрение о "я", скептические сомнения по отношению к Будде, Дхамме, Сангхе; привязанность к ритуалам и церемониям, чувственные желания, недоброжелательность, жажда к тонкому материальному существованию (в мире форм), жажда к бесформенному существованию (в бесформенном мире), самомнение, неугомонность и беспокойство, неведение. Последней из десяти пут является "неведение". Говорится, что неведение не позволяет живым существам видеть мир в трёх его характеристиках. Отсюда следует, что можно говорить о расхождении между миром воспринимаемым и миром истинным.
> Неведение также порождает все оставшиеся одиннадцать звеньев взаимозависимого происхождения, которые в разных ситуациях и у разных существ проявляются по-разному(мы имеем разные органы чувств, которые находятся в разных местах и воспринимают разные объекты, мы испытываем разные чувства, цепляемся за разные объекты и так далее). Именно потому, что неведение порождает оставшиеся одиннадцать звеньев взаимозависимого происхождения можно говорить о расхождений между мирами, воспринимаемыми разными людьми. Но так как в корне этих расхождений стоит неведение, миры эти во многом являются схожими.


Пожалуйста, если где-то в рассуждениях кроются серьёзные ошибки и непонимания — поправьте меня, потому что данный вопрос сложен и непонятен для меня иначе, чем так. Также все описания философских школ(у Торчинова, например), их различия между собой и их роль в практике изучения Учения Будды для меня очень непонятны.

----------

